# Getting close, getting excited getting scared!!



## lienluu (Dec 11, 2006)

So in a little over 2 weeks, I'll be leaving for South Africa for a month to work at a primate rehabilitation facility!! I'm starting to get really excited, at the same time, really scared and nervous! I'm worried about leaving the plants to the care of my neighbor. I hope everything goes well with the watering as well as heaters and temperature. 

Also, nervous about leaving the cats. Bert is going to be so mad at me and I hope that Roy does not have any serious bleeding incidents while I am gone. Mom will be caring for him but. . .

Luckily, Spanky i don't have to worry too much about. He's very happy-go-lucky.


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2006)

You should have Spanks take care of the plants. :wink:

Seriously, I know it will be hard - when I left for a month it was really difficult, and scary, and I don't have a greenhouse! Don't let recent winter events get to you, just get things figured out best you can before you leave. All will be well. We will miss you!! I don't know what I'll do when you're gone this summer!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi. My girlfriend went to South Africa to work on an ostrich farm and had a hell of a time getting back out of the country. She was asked to stay longer and had to change her exit visa. After it sat in an office until the deadline a beaurocrat told her her explanation was too complicated and she was delayed. Then she was told there was no fee to have the revised paperwork processed but when she went in a $1500 charge was demanded [simple extortion]. She was again delayed and finally was able to leave the country 6 months later. All this for the fun of working in a place with no radio, TV, telephone and limited showers. For more fun she got to travel into the capital but only during the daytime to avoid brigands and crime. If you have some special plants you need watched I will be happy to pick them up.


----------



## bwester (Dec 11, 2006)

Just make sure you have some sort of alarm so your neighbor would know if something happens and it gets too cold.


----------



## Marco (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like a fun trip! I'm sure things will go well


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 11, 2006)

You will be fine... But just in case, send me all your roths and besseae...  

Sounds like a good opportunity.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 11, 2006)

AIM is gonna be pretty boring in January, so the rest of you better start watching Donnie Darko! Hope you have an internet connection while you're down there.

I think the positives will far outweigh the negatives, and be sure to take your camera.

Jon


----------



## adiaphane (Dec 11, 2006)

Chut up!!!! Jon... that makes one more thing we can talk about.

Lien--have fun in South Africa and learn lots!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2006)

lienluu said:


> So in a little over 2 weeks, I'll be leaving for South Africa for a month to work at a primate rehabilitation facility!!


Wow, how exciting! What a great opportunity and adventure you are about to take. Yes, pictures, please.


----------

